# Complete recovery



## dakotajo

Hi,

I havent been on the site much but I just wanted to report on my complete and total recovery. Ive had a bit of a painful time narrowing down what cured me due to the fact that Im taking three things..vitamin b6, 5htp, and an occaisional SJW.

Ive come to the conclusion that what has cured me is vitamin b6. It really is amazing that something so simple has made such a drastic change. I wish I would have figured this out years ago. The more I read the more I understand tho why a difficieny in this vitamin can cause the symptoms of depression, anxiety/panic/dp/dr.

Im taking 100mgx3 per day and it completely obliterates all of my symptoms. I dont know if it will help anybody else, but b6 is safe and its worth a try. It took me about a week and I went thru a bad patch of depression but it passed and now all of my symptoms are gone.

Joe


----------



## Da'Burgh

Wow, that's great Joe, Good news for me also, as I have seen a change with help from vitamin b. Always helpful to have someone come back and say they've recovered and what helps. Kudos!


----------



## dakotajo

I wanted to add that b6 is critical in the synthesis of serotonin. A deficiency in this vitamin can cause extreme anxiety(which in turn causes the dp/dr). Tho this deficiency is rare, Ive read it does occur in people who have a problem in their digestive system, drink alcohol, take birth control pills, or consume high amounts of sugar.

Joe


----------



## M A R S

How much of it are you talking? and how often????


----------



## peaceboy23

I wonder if this could be an issue for me. I'm a vegetarian and I wonder if i'm lacking in some vitamins. I used to take b complex many moons ago, but I haven't in a while. Maybe i"ll give this a shot. I definately dont' have a healthy diet, and i wouldnt' be surprised if I have a vitamin deficiency of some sort.


----------



## orangeaid

Do you think the 5htp helped?, a theory of mine that dp/dr is very much based on our bodies not being able to get in the proper sleep cycle, stay in it or come out of it when we need to.


----------



## Rektchordz

im getting mr some off this right away!! maybe drinking alchol has lowerd my amount of this.....


----------



## AHuseman

I was diagnosed with a moderate B6 deficiency around a year ago when my anxiety and derealization was starting to kick in. Im still deficient in it as I speak but I dont take the supplement I was given cos everytime I take it, it ups my anxiety. How long does it usally take to start alleviating the symptoms???

Thanks


----------



## peacedove

I take a multivitamin, vitamin B complex, vitamin C, and vitamin E every morning. Maybe this isn't enough. It's only a total of 50mgs of vitamin B6 a day.

What's an SJW???

Congrats on your recovery.


----------



## Sojourner

Probably St. John's Wort.


----------



## bat

hi joe

that's great news.  i'm taking vitamin b complex once a day. i just looked at the ingredients and there's only 2mgs of b6 in each tablet so i'd need to eat the whole box to get enough. i'll get some others and try increasing the dose slowly as don't want increased anxiety


----------



## Da'Burgh

spaceplex1111 said:


> How much of it are you talking? and how often????





dakotajo said:


> Im taking 100mgx3 per day


----------



## jc

Vitamin B6
(Pyridoxine)

Uses in the body: essential for healthy red blood cells, metabolism, digestion and nervous system. Also helps to maintain fluid balance.

Signs of deficiency: irritability and nervousness, flaky skin around eyes, nose and mouth, sore tongue.

Therapeutic uses: morning sickness, PMS, insomnia and mild forms of anxiety and depression. Also recommended for women taking the contraceptive pill or HRT long-term, as these can lead to depletion of B6.

Dietary sources: wholegrains (breakfast cereals - especially muesli, bran flakes and porridge oats - brown rice and brown bread), wheatgerm, brewer's yeast, nuts and seeds, lentils, potatoes, baked beans, soya beans, bananas, white fish, meat. Considerable losses of B6 can occur during cooking.

Dosage:
Recommended daily allowance: 2mg 
Typical therapeutic daily dose: 50mg to 100mg 
Daily intake shouldn't exceed: 100mg

Cautions: not to be taken by children under 12. If pregnant, it's best to get professional advice on dosage. *High doses of B6 (100mg and above) can cause side effects including numbness and tingling in the fingers and toes*. Discontinuation brings relief.

Best taken: with food at breakfast and at lunch/evening meal for split doses, as a time release-tablet, as part of a B-complex supplement (B2 and magnesium are required for absorption of B6), and in a yeast-free form for those sensitive to yeast or prone to abdominal bloating. Take plenty of water to aid absorption and prevent urine discoloration


----------



## dakotajo

Hi,

When things were really bad, my anxiety/panic was so severe that I couldnt even feel the depression. Once the anxiety started to subside that dp went with it. Unfortunately I started to FEEL the depression again and I was scared that I was going backwards. I just had to get thru this patch. I noticed that all of my senses increased. I was able to see, smell, taste things better. Thats when I knew I was making positive steps and that what had happened to me was purely physical.

What Im convinced of is serotonin, at least in my case, is the main culprit. There are alot of factors in the synthesis of serotonin and if any is missing you can become imbalanced. Taking drugs such as ssris cannot work if there is not serotonin to reuptake. Then again a person may not need an AD if a deficiency is to blame.

Joe


----------



## moonDust

You said 100mgX3 ?

"
Dosage
The dosage underneath is the Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA), but be aware that this dosage is the minimum that you require per day, to ward off serious deficiency of this particular nutrient. In the therapeutic use of this nutrient, the dosage is usually increased considerably, but the toxicity level must be kept in mind.

Males 2 mg per day and females 2 mg per day. 
"

http://www.anyvitamins.com/vitamin-b6-p ... e-info.htm


----------



## enngirl5

Signs of deficiency: irritability and nervousness, flaky skin around eyes, nose and mouth, sore tongue.

I have all of these symptoms. I need to look into it. Lately my skin has been going nuts with dryness around my chin and nose and ever since I was little I had problems with having a sore tongue. Weird I know. And the nervousness is a given.


----------



## peacedove

Well I definitely have the irritablility and nervousness. My skin is a little dry some areas of my face, but it's not flaky. I thought that was due to the weather or type of face wash I use. Now that I think of it, my tongue is a little sore... but I probably just bit it earlier.

Even so... I think I'm gonna start taking another vitamin B complex every morning.


----------



## BMF54123

Wow. I've only taken one so far (a time-release B-complex with 100mg of B6), but already I swear things taste better. Milk hasn't tasted this good in a long, long time...it's almost as though someone added cream to it. I feel a little anxious and have a slight headache, but that's pretty much been the norm for a long time now. 

Is it supposed to take longer than this to have a noticeable effect? Is my brain just playing tricks on me again?


----------



## Guest

Dakotajoe,
were your ears ringing too?
I've been discovered a vit B deficiency and my ears are ringing really bad (beside DP). Did your therapy fix that too?


----------



## Martinelv

It can't hurt but try, but unless you are deficent in a certain vitamin it won't help you, and it certainly won't cure you; especially in respect of neurotic illnesses. Things, infortunately, aren't as simple as that.
Sorry for putting a downer on things.


----------



## person3

^^^^

dude i went and got a colon cleansing because i thought it would cure me

it didn't work

but i found out that I had quite a bit of gas

true story

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sojourner

Just as Soj said. Now ask your doctor what to take or read what the health agency sponsored by your national government says about what's a healthy dose.


----------



## Brainsilence02

peaceboy23 said:


> I wonder if this could be an issue for me. I'm a vegetarian and I wonder if i'm lacking in some vitamins. I used to take b complex many moons ago, but I haven't in a while. Maybe i"ll give this a shot. I definately dont' have a healthy diet, and i wouldnt' be surprised if I have a vitamin deficiency of some sort.


Visit a dietician (a doctor specialized in food and nutrition) soonest possible.

I wanted to turn to vegetarian, but then I learned that fish and chicken are good (with fish beeing better than chicken).


----------



## dakotajo

Hi,

Yes, I have suffered from severe tinnitus since this all started. Surprising, when I started to get better the tinnitus seemed worse. When the "ear-plugged" sensation let up and I was able to hear the outside world clearly again, the tinnitus seemed to crank up a notch. Now that I look back I dont think it got worse, rather I was just able to finally hear it clearly. I wasnt enclosed in my sound proof bubble any more. Its all so weird. Now its completely faded away.

Joe


----------



## Guest

dakotajo are you saying that your DP/DR went completely away?


----------



## Guest

Joe,
did your dp, your tinnitus, and your dizzines( I guess u were feeling dizzy too) start gradually or at sudden after something traumatic like having smoked pot ?
Was something wrong in your diet? did u figure out why you were missing so much vitamin B?
where other vit B all right?
I ask because my doctor asked for a blood test to value pholic acid and vit b12 (both resulted very low) but I don't know about my vit b6 for example

thanks
p.s. vits B in general are dramatically important for mental health! is incredible how the key can be something so simple


----------



## dakotajo

All of my severe symptoms appeared after taking psychiatric drugs. Ive always connected it to drugs and an extremely slow recovery after their withdrawal has always made me believe that they were the trigger. I guess nowadays Im leaning more toward bad timing. All I know is that a combo of 5htp and vitaming b6 taken for a couple of weeks has gave me COMPLETE relief. If I miss a dose of 5htp it doesnt seem to bother as much as if I miss the b6. Its strange but true.

Joe


----------



## widescreened

whats 5htp,this combo sounds interesting.


----------



## agentcooper

joe, i'm so glad you found something that works for you! yay!


----------



## Guest

Good for you DakotaJoe 8)


----------



## orangeaid

what is a healthy dose on my bottle it says take 100mg tablet with a meal, does that mean i can take it with every meal 300mg a day? which is 15,000% of daily dose, which makes this dosage very useful i guess if your diffecient and dont get enough.


----------



## sebastian

Good to hear you're feeling better, DJ.

I can't imagine that B6 supplements would make much of a difference for me though since i already eat an inordinate amount of bananas and probably glean all of the vitamin i can from that. Maybe if things get bad for me again i'll give your solution a whirl.

I hope your recovery doesn't mean you won't still visit here.

s.


----------



## Guest

ive started taking vitamin pills again, but I don't even know what ones they are.


----------



## Homeskooled

Actually Sebastian, every time you drink, you deplete those B-vitamins. I think DJ said he had a drinking problem before his DP, so maybe THATS what incurred its onset in him. I know bananas are high in potassium, but I dont think they are high in anything else notable. Incidentally, Bananas and pinapples are the purest fruits you can buy - their thick skins protect them against bacteria and any insecticides or airborne chemicals sprayed on or around them, according to a recent study.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rektchordz

hi ive been taking b6 for about a week 100mg a day .. nothing changed yet .. shall i take 3 day?? i drink once a week soo i think taking these could help.


----------



## Martinelv

Is is OK to take 5-HTP supplements with an SSRI? Also, the 5-HTP that I've got also has 250*RDA of Vitamin B6, so I should be OK there. I've also bought some fish oils, that have OMEGA 3, 6 +9 fatty acids. If that lot doesn't heal by brain then nothing will.


----------



## just breathe

I have been using a product called vitamin water..it has a basic b-complex with vit. a and zinc thrown in the mix...it tastes like licking a dead camels ass but it is a good way to keep hydrated and take your vitamins....I am so absent mined I remember to take the pills maybe once a week which I am sure is not effective....

Oh yeah and you have probably looked at it a thousand times...they sell it at most major conveinance stores and sams club,costco,pace, and other wholesale outlets carry it by the case.....


----------



## kdogg1976

what is 5HTP??? just curious im goin to go trey this combo


----------



## sidjor

Would it be ok to take b-100 3 times a day which would provide me with 300 mgs B6 along with the other Bs or would that be too much...

thanks,


----------



## freesong

We need a nutrtionist's input in here. I will ask my friend to come in and post on some of this if we can put a sticky. He is very busy but I will offer to clean his house for free or something. Anyway, I know that there are sites where you can find the answers to the B question of dosage or call the nearest health food store. I am upping my dose. As I am noting, if I get into a color dream state (Delta Wave) I am so much better. I think the brain does a great deal of work during sleep and if this is disturbed or altered then many altered states can occur. During Delta Wave sleep, your brain releases Human Growth Hormone and I believe serotonin as well. At the psychological level, it works out complex problems that the subconscious seems to need to work on. It is all so complex. I do know that I was not getting that kind of sleep until I upped the Xanax (Gaba enhancement ) and added tryptophan. My allopath says tryptophan 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off and the same applies to Melatonin. I am checking and balancing all that I am doing by bouncing back and forth from allopath to naturopathic M.D.s and nutritionists. It gets a bit confusing but I am learning a lot from both sides as they oppose each other and then get kind of quiet when a point is made that makes sense. I feel like a voyeur into the medical psyche at present. I really want to get well and yet, at the same time I am learning so much about people, nutrition, intelligence and especially egos. LOL


----------



## raip74

Hey dakotajo!!!

Can you tell us following things;

(1) What are the doses of vitamin b6, 5htp, and an occaisional SJW?
(2) What is 5htp and SJW?

Thanks

Pravir


----------



## Guest

it happens only 1 in a million that vitamin def. can cause all this sh!t


----------



## lostsoul

Indeed. A small thing like that won't cause all this most of the times, or you must completely believe that it will cure you (and anything will cure you, also a placebo).
What will have a bigger chance of succeeding is body awareness.


----------



## glosoli

What's a daily dose of 5htp? Thinking of placing an order, but have to know how large.


----------



## Guest

Hi

I am a biology graduate and am also studying nutritional therapy (already got my certificate in nutritional advice)

Actually the RDA's are the BARE MINIMUM needed to prevent you getting ill, not for optimum health.

For stroke patients they sometimes prescribe up to 1000mg a day of B6. So 300mg is absolutely fine.


----------



## hurricane12

is it safe to take st johns and 5htp at the same time


----------



## utterlyadrift23

What is 5HTP?? And how long does it take to see any results from taking B6?


----------



## Guest

5-HTP is 5 hydroxytryptophan which is the precursor to serotonin in the body I believe (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Matt210

Phasedout24 said:


> 5-HTP is 5 hydroxytryptophan which is the precursor to serotonin in the body I believe (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


This is correct.

So instead of using a drug which tries to keep the serotonin you already have in your brain working longer - you take 5-HTP which your brain converts into more serotonin so you actually have more of it.

I haven't really read much about how effective it is supposed to be.


----------



## utterlyadrift23

I think whilst I am on the route to taking a benzo/SSRI combo I think I will first try the supplements suggested on this post....evidently these supplements will have far fewer side effects.


----------



## Matt210

utterlyadrift23 said:


> I think whilst I am on the route to taking a benzo/SSRI combo I think I will first try the supplements suggested on this post....evidently these supplements will have far fewer side effects.


Not a bad idea.

I may be way off base here but I don't think you an take 5-HTP at the same time as an SSRI - and it is possible you will have to wait a week or two after you stop taking 5-HTP to be able to start an SSRI. So just bear that in mind.

But it sounds like a smart idea to start with something a little less 'heavy duty'.


----------



## utterlyadrift23

Hey matt,

I'm new to this whole forum thing but I sent you a PM. Don't know if it sent or not because it's in outbox. Let me know if you get it. Thnks


----------



## dre1986

People should be aware that regular vitamins you buy at the supermarket won't help. What they sell is usually very low-quality vitamins and are not capable of doing what they're supposed to do. For a high-quality B vitamins complex with a high dose of B6 you should take Selekta brand "B # 6." It's by far the best supplement out there and is a professional formulation. You may have to do some shopping but it is well worth it, believe me. B vitamins work miracles for anxiety, depression, and dp/dr.


----------



## Bluto

I recently started taking super B complex vitamins about two days ago and I feel significant improvement. Part of me is even questioning if this is the placebo effect at work, but progress is progress!


----------



## Moarer

I have been taking 260mg of b6 for few days now, along with b2, b3, b5 and b12.. Also i?m taking some magnesium.. It still hasn?t worked much, but the most important thing in this is, that i believe in it, my mental attitude has drasticly changed after i started. I?m also thinking of getting some of that fishoil. And in a few months time i?m starting trauma therapy, for recovering and understanding those traumatic issues that are locked inside my brain. I have also noticed that things like NLP, visualization, Tao Yoga and meditation are helping me alot..


----------

